
Ask HN: What is the significance of ommitting “the” when referring to products? - david-cako
I notice Apple has a tendency to oddly exclude articles&#x2F;determiners in phrases like &quot;do not restart [your] Apple Watch&quot;, or &quot;meet [the] iPhone&quot;, and to oddly include them in other cases -- &quot;the biggest update for &#x27;the Mac&#x27; yet&quot;.<p>This is something I&#x27;ve always found very interesting, as I imagine there has to be some practical explanation for it in terms of branding or image.<p>I can&#x27;t imagine this has any relationship to trademark dilution, because these are very well recognized as Apple trademarks.
======
raarts
By omitting the article the noun will become a name, and by extension, a
person. This will allow you to grow a more personal relationship with it.

~~~
PaulHoule
Then why does a Windows machine say "Please do not shut me down?" as opposed
to "Please do not shut your PC down?"

